# Panic move to Noord Brabant: where and which rental agency?



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Apologies if you see this thread replicated onto other forums but I am in a bit of panic here. My long planned moved to the Netherlands has to be anticipated due to my landlord evicting me (unfairly, but this is another story) very shortly.

So I am Italian, mid 40's, single, fluent semi-native English, good but not fluent Dutch. I have decided that the region will be Noord Brabant, because I've been there before and there could be some call centre work in the area (especially Eindhoven). I will be looking for a cheap studio flat for myself and I have enough war chest to live for 6 months without a job. I would spend the first months training to improve my Dutch and them look for work afterwards.

So my questions are: where exactly would you suggest in Brabant and can any suggest me some reputable agencies that deal with cheap rentals, because last time in Maastricht I bumped into dodgy characters.

I would have to register with the Gemeente ASAP and any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

